# BMW x5 after a respray polishing!



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

this x5 has been resprayed,flatened and polished ,the painting and flatening was quite good but the polishing was poor ,so it was brought to me for a detail to remove the polishing marks left from the spray shop .not a great deal of pics but the detail went like this
car on arrival








































this is the only wash stage pic i have
foamed 
washed 2 bucket method 
tardis 
rinse ,final rinse oppm filtered water








taken in for drying and claying ,wolfs agressive clay was used ,it was covered with overspray from being left in the spray shop waiting for other mechanical repairs,this is how it looks








































in this pic you can see how tightly packed the are
































and a nice long deeper scratch to deal with








thickness reading taken all over the car (still plenty left) worked up through polishes and pads and ended up with lc wool and menz s500 .this was very hard clearcoat and removel rates were low only 1-2 um removed per set. 2x sets with the wool to correct the paint and finished with menz 106 ,around 4-5 um removed in total.heres some after shots
















































polishing now done time for a foam bath to remove the dust
rinse ,final rinse with oppm filtered water 
taken in blow dryed and blackfire sealant by DA 
blackfire all metal sealant used on all metal and chrome 
tail pipes polished with nuvite 
wolfs black out used on plastics ,tyers and rubbers 
3m used for glass 
dr leather wipes used on all leather
megs super degreaser used on engine bay and protected with 303
finished shots
















































heres a little magic for you ,now you see him








now you dont
























































sorry for the missing pics but this was 59 hours work to complete and i had to spend my time working not taking hundreds of pictures,hope you all like it all comments welcome,thanks for looking ,regards stevie


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

class job mate. You've just changed my mind about X5's ,that one looks really special

Daz


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

Top job-Well done buddy


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a amazing correction you have achieved there, plus the hours / 59 hours worth of enhancement, thats some serious going, you must be knackered.

The sun in the pictures does the car justice, the paint looks very wet and reflective, a lovely gloss, its deep and has a clear mirror affect.

Welldone, thanks for posting, have a great weekend from myself.


----------



## mattsk1 (Aug 8, 2007)

That's one awesome correction you've done there. Puts my 28hr detail on a mate's black BMW to shame. I can see I have long way to go yet....

Nice pics too - really good to see the close-ups looking so clear in the before and after shots. Plus the sky shots are cool 

Now I'm inspired - looking forward to a sunny weekend and getting some practice in!


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Cranking turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice finish buddy.

Why was the car resprayed?

The car cant be that old?


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing work buddy, looks stunning.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice turnaround!


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice turn around , looks amazing now :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

really is worth all the effort when they come up looking pretty special...nice work there me old mucka....


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Big beast looks mint now, well done.


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

59 HOURS!!! God I can barely do 4 hours in one stretch.

I really take my hat off to your pros, amazing job on the X5.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

what a mess that was!!!

Respraying is a very messy job!!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work, with a great turnaround!:thumb:

Looks really glossy in the after shots.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Steve that looks like you have used some black magic on that car


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround..


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work :thumb:, wonder what the body shop used when polishing?


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Looks stunning in the afters, very nice


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Very nice job.


----------

